
NeverSSL – helping you get online - adambutler
http://neverssl.com/#
======
rurban
I'm using [http://lambda-the-ultimate.org](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org) for
this purpose for quite some while. They are lambda's, so I'm confident they
won't jump onto the secure by default bandwagon when it's completely unneeded.

------
bberenberg
Heh I just made the same thing for myself:
[http://72848480.xyz](http://72848480.xyz)

------
waf
My go to site is [http://example.com](http://example.com)

------
microwavecamera
Why not just use a VPN?

